# More shiny orange and white babies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Tracker and Trinket's kids produced these; I bred one buck to two does. The babies are about 18 days old and they are growing incredibly fast. Today they go to a much bigger tank.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello moustress.
Congrats to the litters.
The hoppers are really beautiful and so cute.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I really want some of these. That orange color is just gorgeous.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Interesting the black eyes don't seem to be any paler than the pink eyed!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I like the second picture of the mouse looking up. Big ears on that one!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Seafolly said:


> Interesting the black eyes don't seem to be any paler than the pink eyed!


I think that's just the camera flash making them look pink eyed. That seems to happen a lot in pics


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

rematnogard said:


> Seafolly said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting the black eyes don't seem to be any paler than the pink eyed!
> ...


I highly doubt it. I don't think flash would make it go from black to pink. With my mice, the black eye just looks sort of ruby with flash sometimes. I think moustress has some fawns, which are PE.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The one that's standing in the second pic and the one to her right are the mothers; one is black eyed the other red eyed. The dad was red eyed, so there are just a few babies with black eyes. The shade of orange reaches a more reddish hue on the red eyed ones by the time they are about four months old.

The fact that they are all satin makes the color on both the BE and the PE seem deeper. The moms and dad are from the same litter which included a pied satin agouti, so some of these have an agouti background. I've always wondered what kind of difference that would make in the apparent hue of a recessive yellow mousie. I suspect it might give a deeper orange red hue. I'm tempted to breed that pied agouti boy to one of the fawn girls just to see if it deepens the hue.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice Golden Colours


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Is that scrambled egg? I find it amazing they are not playing keep away with the bites of egg, and instead eating the oatmeal/grain/(not sure what the wet food is).

Congrats on the litters. 
Zanne


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My breeders and the litters from them get a lot of extra food. It's the puppy kibble that they usually scoff up first, then the porridge, and then the egg. then they get to nibble on oats, barley, millet and safflower; and, yes the safflower gets eaten first in that mix.

I don't feed sunflower seeds or peanuts, as I've found it increases the incidence of tumors, and I never feed corn or anything with corn in it as that radically increases the incidence of tumors.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Lovely x


----------



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

Congratulations!Very pretty, wish you live near here!


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

Beautiful colours


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Are they available? I would like to adopt one unless you have homes for them already.

PM me.

~Trixie


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They are old enough to rehome now; I live in Minneapolis, MN. Call if you can come by for a visit. PM me.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I think there's a geographical problem with that. : P (or not)


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

aww!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My last two generations of satin pied fawns have been so dang bent on wandering they practically boil to get up the water bottle and out across the cage tops...or up my arm (not into the sleeve, pleeze...EEEEEEEK!!!)


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm in love with the colours of these mice.. I'm breeding a brindle buck to a PEW doe with unknown genotype, both satins, here's hoping I'll get something striking like in your litters!


----------

